# "Dust Caps"



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

GM doesn't make them. I would not be worried about them being out in the open. If anything the only thing leaving them open would do is allow the wheels to rust on the hubs more easily, and make it harder to remove the axle shaft from the bearing. I've worked on cars that ran these open for many harsh winters and it isn't really hurting anything.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I spray the exposed part with some rustproofing.


----------

